# Turbotune



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

I have just been reading about the Turbotune add on for enhancing diesel performance. (As advertised in the CC magazine)
Has anyone got one fitted or had experience of them?

Regards

Eddie


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I purchased one of these ar the NEC on Friday, at a show price of £159 

It was claimed to be easy to fit - but I'm always dubious about claims like this. However it was fitted in 5 minutes, from start to finish.

It is way too early to give a proper verdict, but on a run from Dorset to Chichester on Saturday, and with torque switch set to high, and bhp set to med, Tottie sailed up a long hill on the M27 in 5th using autocruise that previously had meant a drop down to 4th.

There are 3 switches: 

on/off (it reverts to normal use)

torque h/m/l, which the instructions say influences performance between 1500-2500 RPM

BHP - affects performance above 2500 RPM

I currently have mine set to high torque and med BHP

The guy who sold it seemed to know what he was talking about, i.e. not just a salesman with sales blurb. They offer a 30 day money back guarantee, but I won't be taking that up.


----------

